# Lowe's and Deft



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

How the story goes . . . . . Stopped by Lowe's today to get into the "last" of any Deft products . . . . . Everything is gone, kaput, no more. I was told all the Lowe's stores here in Albuquerque have deleted their supply, and have sent it all back to the distributor. Good bye Lowe's. At least H-D still had some - got all I could carry!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

1+ I like Deft poly, it sprays really nice.

I have had a similar issue finding Valspar lacquer at Miller Paint stores.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I heard the same complaint at our woodturning club meeting last night. No more Deft at Lowe's.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I went to our local Lowe's last night to buy some Deft Clear Satin. They had two cans left that had paint spilled on them from a loong shelf life. The girl told me they were getting rid of them. I guess it doesn't sell well enough for them. The last gallon I bought several months ago was one of only three left…and the two remaining cans are still there.

I have been using this stuff since I discovered it in the 80's. Dries clear! We used to spray it over the finished tole paintings my wife did. It never ran or bled the paint. That convinced me to use it.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

If I could interrupt the funeral/wake long enough to ask just one question please….

What is deft?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

A line of finishes, best known for their NC lacquers, both spray and brushing.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

@JustJoe - all of the projects I have posted have the Deft Clear Wood Finish sprayed on them - some gloss; some satin. That includes numerous toy boxes, several teachers' podiums and the fishy coffee tables. AND the corner hutch I built for my mom in 1983! I have a microwave stand I also built in 1985 that has stood the test of time through the years. Also, a chest of drawers I use daily.

Dries clear with no amber color.
Mike


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Read Deft bought by a major paint company that is not carried at Lowes or Home Depot on another message board. Could not buy can of Deft sanding sealer at Lowes couple weeks back. Told by sales rep store stopped selling it.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

As understand from a possible reliable source, PPG bought out (took control of ?) Deft and discontinued the line.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

If Deft is so good, why is it disappearing from stores and why would PPG discontinue it? If an item doesn't sell, it's because no one is buying it, which means, they don't like it. There is more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Amazon is getting low on stock also… Might become a fond memory soon. I use Deft myself. Sorry to see it go.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

"If Deft is so good, why is it disappearing from stores and why would PPG discontinue it? If an item doesn't sell, it's because no one is buying it, which means, they don't like it. There is more to this than meets the eye."

I guess I haven't been buying enough to keep them in business. 

I honestly don't know why more people don't use it.

Is a 45 minute drying time too slow? 
Do folks find a clear finish appalling?
Maybe some don't like the ease of spraying the finish.

Beats the heck out of me.
I need to either buy a couple of gallons or find a replacement.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Does this mean the deft line is no more, period? I use their brushing lacquer and I like it very much. It's about the only thing I can get to a smooth, glossy finish.

I think Watco makes a brushing lacquer but I know of no one else. As someone without spray equipment I can say I'm going to be….. annoyed if I can't get Deft brushing lacquer.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I hate to see Deft go away … maybe the 'suits' will see the error of their ways and bring it back.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I love using the deft brushing lacquer i think I bought mine last at HD. I can't imagine that brushed lacquer will just completely go away. someones gotta still make it


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I went a Fred Meyer store today that carries Deft lacquer. For the first time I've seen, they were out of the gloss cans. They still had some semi-gloss.

I take this as a bad omen. Maybe I should get a gallon of the stuff while I still can.

I have to wonder if they're getting rid of the lacquer because of the VOC levels in lacquer thinner. I hate the smell but I love the lacquer.


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Your not the only one up and arms about this-

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/89103

there was some good discussion on this project's comments, too


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

I've heard and read a number of different versions of what's going on with Deft.

PPG did purchase at least part of Deft. 
http://www.ppg.com/en/newsroom/news/Pages/20130520A.aspx

Some stories say they only purchased the areospace coatings part of Deft. Others say PPG tookover the whole company. All the things I've heard are on forums like LJs and none of them offer any definitive proof. So far it's all hearsay.

If PPG only took the areospace coatings part, is the famiy that founded/owns the remainder not keeping it going? If PPG took the whole company, are they going to keep producing the home finishes part? A few weeks ago, when Lowes stopped carring Deft in my local stores, I emailed Deft from their website contact. I haven't heard back.

I really hope they keep this product going. There are other lacquers on the market, but IMO this is probably the best.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

I got new's for you..I went to Lowe's and home depot and got the same story.. went to my local Ace hardware, a nice big store, and they had about 10 cases of it..I bought 4 cases ( as much as I could afford) of it with 6 cans a case, cost me over $200, but I use it a lot and wanted some good stock of it so when it's no longer available I have some, won't last forever, but still a damn shame it's not carried anywhere anymore..

try the small local mom and pop stores and buy what all you can is my advise..I haven't found anything else like it on the market..

Lowe's had the waterbased stuff in the spraycans but I have heard too many tales of it not being any good..I like the solvent based lacquers


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

For LJ's in Wisconsin, Minnesota, and Iowa … if you have a Mills Fleet Farm store in the area, check out their paint department. I have found a good supply of Deft finishes, including the spray and brushing lacquers that we have come to like so much.


----------



## BBF (May 13, 2013)

TheDane The problem with Mills Fleet Farm is that whenever I go in there I can never get out without laying down $500 it is the WalMart of farm stores.


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

BBF.. just close your eyes..tell the clerk to lead you to the deft.. load the cart.. taking extra care not to look either to the left or right.. get what Deft you need and make a beeline to the register..LOL it's what I have to do at Costco.. otherwise I end up taking out a 2nd mortgage..LOL


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

BBF … I know what you mean. I even have a 'Fleet Farm - Man Mall' t-shirt.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I e-mailed Deft about this and have gotten no reply. I looked through the news and from what I can tell PPG bought all of Deft. And it sounded like the reason they were doing so was primarily for their industrial and aerospace coatings.

Which leads me to think perhaps they have no interest in wood finishing anymore and will discontinue the consumer line. I have no proof of this, of course. It's conjecture.

This bites.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

For some reason, or another, Ace Hardware has Deft coming out their ears. Maybe they saw what was coming and ordered a freight car load?


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with Watco lacquer versus the Deft? It looks like that will be my only other option for a brushing lacquer.

The deft isn't the most scratch resistant stuff ever but it's become my preferred finish. It dries pretty fast and I am able to get a smooth, reasonably glossy finish with fine sandpaper. More so than with other finishes I've used.

For a matte finish I find myself preferring gel polyurethane.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I still haven't heard back from Deft. I take that as a bad sign but your mileage may vary.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

It's been well over a month and I haven't heard back from Deft either. It's not looking good at all.


----------



## Kroden (Apr 23, 2012)

Stopped at the local Woodcraft today and they had a few cans. Asked the guy if he heard about any supply problems and he was unaware of anything. Still available for purchase through their website too.

Is this just a big box store thing?


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Unfortunately, it looks like it's more than a big box store thing. I found a local hardware store that carried Deft products. Went in this weekend to buy some more and the shelves were almost empty of. When I asked the owner/manager when he was getting more, he couldn't tell me. He said his last order was cancelled by the supplier as "not available at this time".

And I still have not received a reply from my email to Deft seven weeks ago.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

My Home Depot had a bunch of cans on the shelf this past weekend. I actually just bought a can.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I e-mailed Deft customer service.
Indeed they are purchased by PPG - - and LOWES will not carry PPG. Depot will continue

From: Smith, Pauline [[email protected]]

Date: Wednesday, October 9, 2013 6:14 AM

To: 'David Nesting'

Subject: RE: Form submission from: Contact Us

Size: 5 KB

Deft has been purchased by PPG, as far as I know the product is not being 
discontinued. Lowes is no longer carrying our products, Home Depot is in 
a limited market depending on where you live.

----------------
pretty short and sweet No Deft at Lowes


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

It's good to know that it's not being discontinued. Unfortunately for me, none of my local HDs carry it. Hopefully, the hardware store I found it in will still be carrying it.


----------



## Jokker78 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you have an Ace hardware check them. $32 a gallon


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not a deft user but I do use minwax wipe on poly and Formby's tung oil lucky Lowes still carries these two but Lowes has stopped carrying the 1" foam brushes I need to apply them with, it's getting to the point that I'm having to buy online.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

It seems as though Lowes has done you Deft users a favor, I did some research and found that Amazon sells it as a Prime which means you get free shipping with a two max to your door, a possible tax free and also possibly cheaper rate plus a savings on the cost of gas it would take you to run to the box store.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p_85_0?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Adeft+lacquer%2Cp_85%3A2470955011&keywords=deft+lacquer&ie=UTF8&qid=1381402107&rnid=2470954011


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

This may have something to do with the new EPA regulations. My floor finisher was saying he can't get his regular oil base poly in Illinois and now drives to Wisconsin to get it.

Ace no longer carries BM oil base satin Empervo for the same reason. They reformulated it and I think they want us to use only water base, for our own good of course.

I used to buy Minwax oil base poly to spray cabinetry and had no problem with it until the last can. I was amazed at how easy it flaked off the plastic protection over the bench and blew up on to my doors! Normally, it doesn't come off. So I can't use the yellow triangle material lifts on top of used plastic sheeting anymore.

and, I think I just bought my last can of Minwax poly for spraying. Some might say it was a bad choice from the beginning.

So, you guys like Deft? good to know.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I will say that from a guitar builders perspective, Deft was an item that people tried (I did on one, and exactly one) and it usually, though not always, came back to bit them. If you are spraying and doing minimal sanding/buffing it works fine. But for something like a guitar where you will be doing a lot of buffing and polishing, it never hardens quite enough. That doesn't mean it isn't durable, just that it doesn't harden as well as other NC lacquers and therefore won't take the shine of others. Other than that, I think it is fine stuff.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

So, Rip, what do you use on your guitars?


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I like Deft and I brush it. I have noticed that it dents a little more easily than I'd like. But on the flipside it's the thing I've found easiest to rub out. There may be a connection there. I wonder why Lowe's won't carry PPG products?

I guess I could give the Watco brushing lacquer a try.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

For LJ's in Wisconsin, Minnesota, and Central Iowa, you should be able to find Deft at *Fleet Farm* stores … that's where I have been buying it.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Blackie, That deal on Amazon isn't that great for me. $9.59 per can of spray and ships in 2-3 weeks. Lowes had it for $5.89 +tax per can and they are only 5mns. from my house. Also most of the listings on Amazon were limited quantities left. I'll need to keep looking for a local vendor.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok Tom wasn't sure of the cost as Lowes, since I don't use it, was trying to help  as for as the shipping goes, if you apply for Amazon prime you can get it in two days delivered.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Randy, didn't know that about the shipping. I don't use Amazon much. If it comes down to it, at least it can be bought online. Still hope to find it local though.Thanks.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Found mine at a "Do-It-Best Hardware" in Texas. Do not know how wide spread this is…


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Wouldn't there be some kind of shipping restrictions considering its flammability?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Purrmaster, not sure how they loop around that, all I know is that if you have a prime account you get it shipping free in a quick turn around.


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

sent a note to deft the other day got a reply from someone at ppg customer service saying that deft could be gotten at Home Depot, Ace and true value hardware. was at Ace yesterday in Orville Ohio they had two gallons one of them went out the door with me and I called a friend about the other one. My feelings are that ppg bought deft for some of their other products and to me it looks like they just tossed Deft out the window and have quit making it. I hope I'm wrong as I have used this for many years I did contact Home Depot and they said they no longer carry Deft either


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

I would think it's all the regulations for the VOC levels too.

I don't use deft, but the same thing is happening with all the automotive stuff. Finding it difficult to find laquer. 
First came the low voc thinners that weren't the same as the regular thinners. Then they started disappearing , water based started taking over.


----------



## RandyTsuch (Nov 1, 2013)

I was looking for deft lacquer a little while ago, in and around LA.

My local HD only carries the waterborne deft, the stuff in the green can.
Note their lacquer is in a blue can.
Lowes doesn't carry it at all.

OSH (sears owned HW stores) carries aerosol cans, I ended up using this for my small project.

Some of the local HW stores carry it.

DoitBest HW stores carry, and with some of their stores you can order it online, and have it sent to the store and get free shipping.

Hope this helps someone looking.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Was just in Lowes last night, saw an entire set of shelves filled with Deft products. I simply don't use the stuff, that's all. Of cource, in the next set of shelves, resided Horner Formby stuff…..


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I think it is more just about the Deft being bought out than the VOC - -
our Menards has spray and gallons, but it is Watco.










Lowes - shows out of stock on Deft, but now is carrying Cabot








.

Our True Value does Minwax brand









I find all the rattlecan lacquer to be the same


----------



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

Bandit,

I wonder if it is old stock that you saw what I am referring to is the brushing lacquer over to the east of you in Wayne County the Lowes in Wooster, Massillon and Wadsworth seem to not carry it any more and I was told that Lowes had fallen out of Love with PPG and do not sell any of their products. Again I could be way out in left field on this after all at my age I can hide my own easter eggs. take care, paul


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Jinbo, I was able to buy Deft spray lacquer at the Dunn Edwards store on Juan Tabo about a month ago. I don't know if they still have it. I was told that their stores in Kalifornia no longer carry it due to the VOCs. FWIW


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

Back in the day, 20 years ago, when I was doing the Arts and Crafts circuit I went through a lot of Deft Lacquer. I hate see that it's disappearing. It was the best, I tried them all, went on smooth and dried quickly. Once cured is suppose to be safe. Strong fumes, sure but nothing a full respirator would not handle.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

People who use a lot of the finish might have the option to just switch to superior products targeted to professionals. Sherwin Williams, ML Campbell and similar companies all make products that are as good if not better than Deft.

It would take a little experimentation to figure out which solvent additions (retarder) are needed to turn a spraying lacquer into a brushing lacquer but it should be possible.

Of course people who only need small quantities would be out of luck because the above suppliers seldom sell in less than 1 gallon quantities and oftentimes sell 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Art, I haven't checked with any Dunn Edwards, but, I have found the sealer at ACE over on Golf Course, next to Smith's. Orange box store still carry the rattle cans.


----------

